# Another nvidia problem thread.

## FatMom

Hi, 

I'm using gentoo x86 with kernel 2.6, p3 933, mx440 and 512sdram. I've followed the gentoo manual, the nvidia gentoo guide, the X configuration howto, and even the 3d acceleration guide, and i'm still have this damn problem,ITS LAGGING !  When I open/maximize/minimize a window, when i scrool the terminal, scrolling a web page, moving a window, all the things lag like i had no driver. 

emerged both lastest nvidia glx/kernel, I got like 550fps in glxgears (I dont know if its good or not with a mx440) direct redenring say yes. I searched in forums, asked in so many linux/gentoo irc chans... heres my xorg.conf and log. 

```
X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux fatnux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #4 PREEMPT Wed Feb 22 18:59:39 EST 2006 i686

Build Date: 20 February 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Feb 22 20:59:44 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "dks"

(**) |   |-->Device "mx4000"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1130 card 1043,8027 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1131 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2440 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,244b card 1043,8027 rev 02 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2442 card 1043,8027 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2443 card 1043,8027 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:4: chip 8086,2444 card 1043,8027 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2445 card 1043,11d4 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0185 card 1462,9363 rev c1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0a:0: chip 1317,0985 card 1429,d020 rev 11 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0b:0: chip 10ec,8139 card a0a0,0027 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xefdfffff (0x1e00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xeff00000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xefe00000 - 0xefefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0185) rev 193, Mem @ 0xee000000/24, 0xf0000000/27, BIOS @ 0xeffe0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xed0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xed800000 - 0xed8003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xed0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xed800000 - 0xed8003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xed0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xed800000 - 0xed8003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8178

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8178

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:25:22 PST 2005

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xed0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xed800000 - 0xed8003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xed0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xed800000 - 0xed8003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling experimental RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xEE000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 MX 4000

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.18.20.39.23

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: maximum pixel clock: 350 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Frequency information for CRT-0:

(II) NVIDIA(0):   HorizSync   : 30.000-96.000 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):   VertRefresh : 50.000-160.000 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):      (HorizSync from EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0):      (VertRefresh from EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0): dks: Using hsync range of 30.00-96.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): dks: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 133.5 MHz, 95.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "960x720": 117.0 MHz, 90.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "928x696": 109.2 MHz, 86.4 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "896x672": 102.4 MHz, 83.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 101.2 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 94.5 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 78.8 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No size information available in CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      DPI from EDID.

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xed0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xed800000 - 0xed8003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [27] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Option "Buttons" "3"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "microsoft"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "microsoft"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "ca_enhanced"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "ca_enhanced"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetKbdSettings - type: -1 rate: 33 delay: 231 snumlk: 0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button
```

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "ca_enhanced"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "Buttons"  "3"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "dks"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "mx4000"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option      "NvAgp" "1"

    VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "mx4000"

    Monitor     "dks"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#   Mode 0666

# EndSection
```

I also tried the DRM and DRI module, like they said in the 3d accel guide, but it solved nothing.

----------

## doubleagent

```
(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:25:22 PST 2005
```

You've probably already done this, but...did you try the latest stable versions?

----------

## FatMom

yes

----------

## michael105

I'm facing exactly the same problem here.  :Sad: 

Geforce4 mx440, AMD Sempron 2400

glxgears shows something around 700fps, so I'm a bit faster than you..  :Smile: 

And, I've googled around for hours now, but there doesn't seem to be a solution yet.

Damn, I'm about switching from debian to gentoo, because I wanted a faster system.

However, in debian I get exactly the same fps.

Would be great, if someone could help out.

----------

## michael105

Ok, it's me again.

First I've got to admit that Gentoo is much faster than debian.

Now that my system is nearly complete everything is MUCH smoother than on my debian system.

Also the xserver, especially Kde.

I've googled furthermore about the nvidia "problem", what I found is:

 ( didn't bookmark, sorry )

700 fps with glxgears seems ok for the geforce4 mx440, others have the same rate, even on a athlon 64.

However, glxgears is also no benchmarking tool.

E.g., tuxracer runs smooth here, although it's much more complex.

I'm still wondering why glxgears is so slow, it drops down to 60 fps at fullscreen ( 1280x1024 ).

Another small opengl test program I wrote, moving only two rectangles around, runs also smooth, but slow.

Well, I'm looking for a faster graphics card at ebay now, since I'm going to program something with opengl.

----------

## FatMom

wow, my thread still alive !

Ok so I found that I was running with the reiserfs debug mode a week ago, and now that I removed it, its much faster, but not prefect (also tried ext3..same)

So now I can use the lastest nvidia driver glx/kernel, the nvagp and I also have around 700fps in glxgears, but all my menu/windows still lag, gnome, dke , fluxbox, its just wrong that scrolling down text, or a web page, or when switching between the 4 desktop make this wierd lag, 

I dont know how to describe it,im not english.. but If I move a windows over a terminal full of text, its like moving a big eraser and the text reappear 1sec later or so... once again, no defect hardware, all works fine with Windows XP.

yes the direct rendering is workinf, RenderAccel "1", using the nvidia agp driver, glx is loaded, im not using dri/drm. (but did try..)

----------

## aldimond

Stuff with moving windows around probably has little to do with OpenGL; it might have some connection to direct rendering because there are some 2d acceleration options for most cards; perhaps do a Google search.  One thing I'd check for just about any kind of drastic performance issue is hdparm.  do an 'hdparm -d /dev/hda' (or for whatever your hard drive is) and if it says that DMA is turned off try turning it on (search Google, read the manpage, and use caution so as not to ruin your filesystem).  If that gives you some kind of error, then find out what kind of drive controller you have and make sure you have support for it compiled into the kernel.  For most people those drivers will be under "Device Drivers->ATA/RTFM/LOL blah blah" or something (that second name was totally made up, but when you see it you'll know, and you'll agree that at first glance it looks like RTFM, I'm not trying to insert a subtle jab at ya, no really I'm not!).

Anyhow, if I've insulted your intelligence and you've already super-optimized your DMA I apologize; I just know that every time my computer seems sluggish I check my kernel config and realize that for some reason I forgot the drive controller in my last kernel build.

----------

## FatMom

yes, DMA is on

----------

## FatMom

and heres a little benchmark, 

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   596 MB in  2.01 seconds = 296.41 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  156 MB in  3.02 seconds =  51.66 MB/sec

----------

## RBJ1128

I've been following this thread for a bit to try to keep up with the current nVidia problems.  Now, I am runing into one myself and I could really use some help.  I currently have installed:

```
media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r7

```

When I try to start X, I get an error like I have never seen before.  Here is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux CSGJohnsRB 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #2 PREEMPT Tue Apr 11 10:02:55 EDT 2006 i686

Build Date: 12 April 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Apr 13 08:01:12 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "My Video Card"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1130 card 1028,00be rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1131 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2440 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,244b card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2442 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2443 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:4: chip 8086,2444 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2445 card 1028,00be rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0028 card 10de,0060 rev 15 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0c:0: chip 10b7,9200 card 1028,00be rev 78 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x317fffff (0x1800000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x31800000 - 0x318fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV5 [RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro] rev 21, Mem @ 0x30000000/24, 0xf8000000/25, BIOS @ 0x80000000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf4000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xf3ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfbfffc00 - 0xfbfffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x30ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dcd0 - 0x0000dcdf (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfbfffc00 - 0xfbfffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x30ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dcd0 - 0x0000dcdf (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfbfffc00 - 0xfbfffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x30ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dcd0 - 0x0000dcdf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfbfffc00 - 0xfbfffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x30ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dcd0 - 0x0000dcdf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfbfffc00 - 0xfbfffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x30ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [11] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dcd0 - 0x0000dcdf (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0x30000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 02.05.20.08.06

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 16384 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 250 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 250 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 215 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86InterpretEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbValidateGC from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGCPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateGC from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateWindow from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCloseScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Fatal server error:

Some required symbols were unresolved

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

And, of course, here is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

    VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "My Video Card"

    Driver      "nvidia"

#    Driver       "nv"

    #VideoRam   2048

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "My Video Card"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1" 0 0

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

#Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

#EndSection

```

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Thanks.

----------

## firetwister

@ RBJ1128,

if you need old nVidia drivers because you have a tnt* or <=gforce2 card install the 7174 version. I got these "nvidia_drv.o is unresolved" error messages with 6629, too. 7174 works fine.

bug 130944 was submitted, because 6629 is stil listed in the nVidia guide

----------

